# Book or DVD Recommendations



## thaistyle (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good book or dvd that can help sharpen a person's submission wrestling/BJJ skills.  There isn't a gym close anywhere to train but I do train with some guys that have judo and some wrestling/grappling background and my submissions/judo is a little rusty.  Any help you guys could provide would be beneficial.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 5, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> Does anyone know of a good book or dvd that can help sharpen a person's submission wrestling/BJJ skills. There isn't a gym close anywhere to train but I do train with some guys that have judo and some wrestling/grappling background and my submissions/judo is a little rusty. Any help you guys could provide would be beneficial.


 

http://www.practicalgrappler.com/pgindex.php

Anything Roy Harris sells http://royharris.com/

Anything Michael Jen sells http://jenbjj.com/

That should give you a good start.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2007)

The best book on the market in my opinion is :
Brazilian Jiujitsu Theory and Technique by Royler and Renzo Gracie.

http://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Jiu-Jitsu-Technique-Renzo-Gracie/dp/1931229082

There are so many other one's out there but this one is a good one particularly from where you are starting from. 

I would however urge you to seek out proper instruction whether at a Training Hall, Private lesson or Seminar.  To many things are missed and cannot be corrected by training on your own.


----------



## thaistyle (May 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the input.  About 9 years ago I trained at a MMA gym (Lion's Den) and the owner trained under Ken Shamrock and his asst. instructor had a black belt in BJJ.  I moved after training there for about a year.  Since then, the place has sold and those guys are no longer there.  I like to work on ground technique whenever I get the chance, so that is why I was asking.  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Kage-Ronin (May 10, 2007)

Hi,

A couple of "must owns" IMNSHO:

Kodokan Judo 
- Jigoro Kano
Encyclopedia of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu 1,2 & 3 
- Rigan Machado & Jose M. Fraguas


Good Luck.


----------



## thaistyle (May 10, 2007)

I have the Kodokan Judo book and I will look for the other recommendations that you made.  Thanks!!


----------



## Renshi (May 12, 2007)

Also check out lockflow.com
I know you wanted a book, but there are a ton of techniques walked through there.


----------

